# Custom Roadmaster



## ttownbikeman (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## ttownbikeman (Jun 3, 2020)

My custom Roadmaster


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 5, 2020)

ttownbikeman said:


> My custom Roadmaster



Definitely a Unique CWC


----------



## Boris (Jun 11, 2020)

Good job! An elliptical rear wheel and squeeze handlebar horn would do that bike proud.


----------

